
Ask HN: Remote, flexible, low-skill jobs? - a-saleh
A friend of my is a single mom that recently confessed that she needs to start looking for a job, because she will have spent all the money she had saved for her maternity leave later this year.<p>She lives in EU and by her estimates would need to earn between 300 and 500Eur a month. Could she find some low-skill job as remote data-entry&#x2F;virtual assistant? Could she earn enough with these, or is 500E&#x2F;month not really attainable through these services?<p>I would like to know from somebody who has experience from the worker side of things. Like, what service did you work for, how much time did you spend there, e.t.c.<p>At least from what I have heard, amazon&#x27;s Mechanical Turk is a terrible place to work for, but the concept seems alluring enough. And I don&#x27;t want to give her unhelpful advice.
======
cimmanom
I have friends who do audio transcription and medical data entry. Ive heard
some customer support centers are also hiring people to field calls from home,
which has been corroborated by interactions with some financial providers’
customer support.

------
sharemywin
fiverr or upwork?

~~~
a-saleh
Did you use any of these? I always had the pre-conception these were for dev-
work, but I do see i.e. data entry there.

